# New, from Wisconsin



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome...lots of info, and products on here...I am also from WI!


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome fellow cheese head!!! GO PACK!!!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## 3d-deerhunter (Feb 5, 2011)

welcome to AT. hope you enjoy it and merry chirstmas


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Chris.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## misslechunker (Oct 9, 2011)

What he said!! LOL!


Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

welome here


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

hey there , welcome also . Great site but be careful of what you say and what you ask . Simple stuff turns into piss matches and bashers . 
85 % of members are great . I have bought more stuff for archery on here in 3 mos. than my entire life.


----------



## Chris Conroy (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Just got my son a new bow, now I think it's time for me to get a new one as well. I went and tried a few today, and it's been a while since I bought mine. Hard to believe the changes


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

